# Best place to buy Marimo moss balls?



## loveDelphine21

Hey guys, I've recently discovered my love of Marimo's, and I was wondering if anyone knew of a good online site to buy them from.


----------



## Laki

I get mine really cheap off aquaticmagic on ebay >>>http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Giant-Marimo...219?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414f9fe92b

These guys are top notch with communication, cheap prices and sometimes free shipping! I always order off them.


----------



## Pewmew

if you don't wanna buy online and have petsmart near you they sometimes have sale 5.99$ each. or just regular 7.99


----------



## callistra

right below yours is a thread on plantedaquariumscentral.com and their website appears to have really nice plants.. and so far no bad reviews.


----------



## Julissa8202

i have bought moss balls and amazon fern from this person http://stores.ebay.ca/AquaticMagic shipping was within 8 business days great plants and all very green


----------

